
Way to protect the US electrical grid is with open source - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-best-way-to-protect-the-us-electrical-grid-is-with-open-source/
======
generatorguy
items like transformers and high voltage circuit breakers that don’t have any
smarts to hack. The interface is 3 wires in, 3 wires out, and for a circuit
breaker one wire for a signal to trip and one wire for a signal to close.

The instruments to monitor temperatures and gas pressures usually supply an
analog signal to a controller.

The article seems to confuse the heavy items made of metal with the
controllers.

Schweitzer Engineering Laboratories
[http://www.selinc.com](http://www.selinc.com) designs and manufactures pretty
much all of the controllers and other smart stuff you could ever want for the
grid in Washington state, and their gear is second to none.

Whatever poor guy at SEL has ground through all the math to implement the
algorithms to protect generators, motors, and transmission lines needs to get
paid which is going to be difficult if the product is “open source”.

Whatever smart grid shit China has i’m Pretty sure we don’t want.

